Is Google OAuth Down? - frostyj
======
tildedave
We're seeing our OAuth login attempts be redirected to a "Clear Your Cookies"
page help. Clearing cookies does not resolve the issue.

~~~
frostyj
+1

------
gallabytes
I don't think it's just 2fa - looks like more general reports of failure to
sign in
[https://downdetector.com/status/google/map/](https://downdetector.com/status/google/map/)

------
neuronexmachina
At the bottom of
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/) seeing:

> OAuth login issues

~~~
njovin
It's now been updated:

 _The Identity & Access Management issue is believed to be affecting a very
small number of projects and our Engineering Team is working on it. If you
have questions or are impacted, please open a case with the Support Team and
we will work with you until this issue is resolved. No further updates will be
provided here_

The delicious irony here is there's no way to contact GSuite support without
logging in, and their login system is broken.

------
cddotdotslash
Seeing lots of issues with auth right now. Gmail is kicking me back to the
sign in page repeatedly.

------
eshyong
Can't log into Jenkins right now because we use Oauth...

------
tildedave
Was able to log in (finally)

